# Something Avery is good at -- Lure Coursing!



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=649807076418&l=6953154673061405


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

Yes he is! One day I'm going to figure out how they get toilet paper to run so fast...


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

FBarnes said:


> Yes he is! One day I'm going to figure out how they get toilet paper to run so fast...



OMG that is very funny!!!!

Yes Avery is very good at it, I think Capone would like that.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

They are actually garbage bags if you wanted to know.


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

lauren43 said:


> They are actually garbage bags if you wanted to know.


Good to know. he sure shredded them in an instant!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

What fun. He sure had a good time.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow! That looks fun!


----------

